# Home Depot Rolls out the carpet for Sharia Law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Home Depot Rolls out the carpet for Sharia Law*

Posted on 13 May, 2014 by AmyElizabeth


By Amy Elizabeth
A Home Depot in Dearborn MI was the latest victim succumbing to the demands of an organization that shouldn't be in existence in the United States of America. An American company the home depot gets over powered by the Muslim Botherhood terror linked organization CAIR (Council on American Islamic Relations) has cast. The employees will be subjected to cultural awareness training. The CAIR states this will help them accommodate the religious sensitivities of the Muslim employees and customers. Corporate and Managers gain a better understanding of Muslims and are taught Islam.

http://gopthedailydose.com/2014/05/13/home-depot-rolls-carpet-sharia-law/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Dearborn MI is a cesspool but now it makes sense of why they failed to approve the community impact grant for our local Veterans memorial.
I'm glad I don't shop there anymore.
Support locally owned businesses.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So... Lowes it is.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday planed, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, lowes here I come


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

OK, and will Muslim employees and customers be forced to undergo sensitivity training to better understand the varied religions of their coworkers and fellow customers?
How does sh*t like this even get through???
I think we all know the answer to THAT ONE!!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

They're having a BIG sale on fertilizer.


----------

